# Makeup for Sephora Interview?



## Tysiria (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey everyone!

I was wondering if anyone had any reccomendations for an appropriate look to wear to an interview.  I have an interview with Sephora coming up and I don't know whether to go with natural tones, smoky eyes, or the red lip look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have strong brows and pale skin.  Any help would be greatly appreciated~

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 26, 2007)

When I think of Sephora SA's I always think of a classic face.  Personally, I wouldn't go with natural tones, I would want to impress the interviewer with my makeup range.  Maybe you could do an alternative to a smokey look, something with blues or browns instead of grey and charcoal, that way it isn't too overwhelming for your setting.  You could pair that with a nude or bold (but I don't know about red...) lip.  Good luck on your interview!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 26, 2007)

when i went to my interview everyone was just basically themselves. if you wanna work in color, definetly focus on your combination choices, dont go over the top crazy and definetly look all around your best. if you wanna go into skin care, make your face FLAWLESS. otherwise stay neutral and versatile.

oh and the ONLY reason i didnt get my position was because my bus was  45 minutes late, making me *5 minutes late *for my interview. theyre really sticklers about punctuality. so make sure youre on time. it makes me so mad bc i had my portfolio with work i had done, a kick ass resume, 2 or 3 employees pulling for me and a great interview aside from the 5 minutes late thing.


----------



## powderpaint (Jul 28, 2007)

hi , when i had my interview (hollywood) i went for a more natural and clean look. though im crazy for color, i chose a more subdued look for that day.

 at the hollywood store, we (the SA's) werent allowed to have crazy colors on our faces we were just required to have red lipstick on when working.


----------



## jennzy (Jul 30, 2007)

most of the sas at sephora look neutral
but i'd say go with something that makes u you. a type of make up u do often. don't spend an hour doing ur eyes just to impress them if it is something u don't do often.


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 30, 2007)

red lips!!


----------



## Tysiria (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks to ALL of you!  I ended up going with a combo of all your reccomendations.  I kept it subtle natural and flawless, but my lips were a bold color.  It's how I felt most comfortble.  I did put a little color on the lid but just slightly.  I feel it went well,  hopefully I'll hear soon.  Thanks again for all the advice!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tysiria* 

 
_Thanks to ALL of you!  I ended up going with a combo of all your reccomendations.  I kept it subtle natural and flawless, but my lips were a bold color.  It's how I felt most comfortble.  I did put a little color on the lid but just slightly.  I feel it went well,  hopefully I'll hear soon.  Thanks again for all the advice!_

 
Good luck!!!  Hope you get the job!


----------

